# Quelle différence de matière entre le sable soumis et l’autre !



## petitm

Tel est le désert. Un Coran, qui n’est qu’une règle de jeu, en change le sable en Empire. Au fond d’un Sahara qui serait vide, se joue une pièce secrète, qui remue les passions des hommes. La vraie vie du désert n’est pas faite d’exodes de tribus à la recherche d’une herbe à paître, mais du jeu qui s’y joue encore. Quelle différence de matière entre le sable soumis et l’autre ! (_Terre des hommes_)

Bonjour.
Qu'est-ce que veut dire Saint-Exupéry dans la phrase soulignée ci-dessus ?

1) Il n'y a aucune différence matérielle entre le sable en dissidence et le sable de la zone soumise du Sahara.
2) Il y a une énorme "différence de matière" (je ne sais de quoi s'agit-il) entre le sable en dissidence et le sable de la zone soumise du Sahara.

Merci d'avance pour vos aides.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

2) sans conteste !


----------



## petitm

C'est quoi alors, la "différence de matière"?


----------



## Lacuzon

Difficile à dire sans plus de contexte, mais je dirais que c'est une métaphore ironique pour dire :

Que le sable est le même en zone soumise et en zone 'libre d'appartenance', mais que cette appartenance ou non du sable à une zone contrôlée par un État fait que la vie peut y être très différente.

Donc tout dépend du point de vue avec lequel on analyse les choses :

du point de vue matériel : aucune différence : c'est le même sable
du point de vue existentiel : la vie est très différente en fonction du côté de la frontière où l'on se trouve.

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## petitm

Aucune ambiguïté.
Mais pourquoi alors ne pas comprendre la question (phrase soulignée de la citation) au premier sens que j'ai proposé? La grammaire française l'interdit?


----------



## matoupaschat

Si je peux me permettre de prendre le relai de *Lacuzon*, la différence, c'est le point d'exclamation à la fin de la phrase (Quelle différence de matière entre le sable soumis et l’autre* !*) , donc cette phrase n'est pas une question mais une exclamation, un renforcement.


----------



## petitm

Mais je crois avoir vu plusieurs fois la phrase interrogative qui se termine avec un point d'exclamation.
Je préférerais alors croire que Saint-Exupéry a mis un point d'exclamation non pour renforcer une affirmation mais _pour renforcer une question_.


----------



## Nanon

Pour moi, il s'agit sans conteste d'une exclamation, ce que le contexte tend à confirmer. Saint-Exupéry pense avoir compris que le vrai sens du désert réside précisément dans cette différence. Et il s'exclame pour exprimer son enthousiasme, son étonnement, son émerveillement... devant l'immensité de cette différence. 

S'il a compris ce sens, s'il a eu cette révélation, il a eu la réponse à ses questions. L'interrogation n'a alors plus lieu d'être.


----------



## petitm

Voici la suite du passage. Cela suffira pour montrer que pour Saint-Exupéry la matière compte peu et que c'est la différence entre les états d'esprit qui les vivent qui crée une variété de sens des choses:

... Et n’en est-il pas ainsi pour tous les hommes ? En face de ce désert transfiguré je me souviens des jeux de mon enfance, du parc sombre et doré que nous avions peuplé de dieux, du royaume sans limites que nous tirions de ce kilomètre carré jamais entièrement connu, jamais entièrement fouillé. Nous formions une civilisation close, où les pas avaient un goût, où les choses avaient un sens qui n’étaient permis dans aucune autre. Que reste-t-il lorsque, devenu homme, on vit sous d’autre lois, du parc plein d’ombre de l’enfance, magique, glacé, brûlant, dont maintenant, lorsque l’on y revient, on longe avec une sorte de désespoir, de l’extérieur, le petit mur de pierres grises, s’étonnant de trouver fermée dans une enceinte aussi étroite, une province dont on avait fait son infini, et comprenant que dans cet infini on ne rentrera jamais plus, car c’est dans le jeu, et non dans le parc, qu’il faudrait rentrer.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord avec Nanon et avec l'ironie que Lacuzon voit dans son post #4. Je voulais juste faire remarquer que, d'après moi, "le sable soumis" = "le désert où on croit en Allah" et "l'autre" = "celui où on n'y croit pas, l_'insoumi_s", et que ces deux déserts sont un seul et même lieu. Donc, d'accord aussi avec Petitm, sauf pour l'usage interrogatif d'une proposition avec un seul point d'exclamation. D'accord s'il y a un *? *et un *!* qui se suivent.


----------



## Lacuzon

Je partage l'vis de Matoupaschat.

PS : c'est un pseudo ironique ou je ne m'y connais pas .


----------



## petitm

matoupaschat said:


> D'accord s'il y a un *? *et un *!* qui se suivent.


C'est possible dans un texte littéraire?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sans aucun doute mille fois plus qu'une interrogation qui se termine par un point d'exclamation .


----------



## petitm

matoupaschat said:


> Sans aucun doute mille fois plus qu'une interrogation qui se termine par un point d'exclamation .



Voici quelques exemples pris des _Jeunes filles en fleurs_ de Proust que j'ouvre au hasard:

"... Comment, votre fille vous écrit tous les jours? Mais qu'est-ce que vous pouvez trouver à vous dire!"
(Bibliothèque de la Pléiade, t. II, p. 56)

- Ouil you uouil ! patatras ! Voyez-vous ça ! mais c'est cette dame que nous avons vue... Une femme avec un nègre, n'est-ce pas?
- C'est cela même.
- Ah ! vous m'en direz tant. Vous ne savez pas son nom ?
- Si, j'ai fait semblant de me tromper, j'ai pris la carte, elle a comme nom de guerre la princesse de Luxembourg! Avais-je raison de me méfier!
(_Ibid_., p. 62-63)


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Petitm,

Je ne pense pas que quiconque ici ait voulu dire que terminer une question par un point d'exclamation n'existe pas - ce peut être, chez certains auteurs, également affaire de style.

Cependant, je persiste à croire que dans le texte de Saint-Exupéry, il n'y a plus aucune question et qu'on lit l'expression d'un étonnement ou d'un enthousiasme : "Comme la matière du sable soumis est différente de l'autre !"

Mais la phrase, tournée ainsi, n'aurait-elle pas été plus banale ou plus lourde ?


----------



## matoupaschat

petitm said:


> Voici quelques exemples pris des _Jeunes filles en fleurs_ de Proust que j'ouvre au hasard:
> 
> "... Comment, votre fille vous écrit tous les jours? Mais qu'est-ce que vous pouvez trouver à vous dire!"
> (Bibliothèque de la Pléiade, t. II, p. 56)
> 
> - Ouil you uouil ! patatras ! Voyez-vous ça ! mais c'est cette dame que nous avons vue... Une femme avec un nègre, n'est-ce pas?
> - C'est cela même.
> - Ah ! vous m'en direz tant. Vous ne savez pas son nom ?
> - Si, j'ai fait semblant de me tromper, j'ai pris la carte, elle a comme nom de guerre la princesse de Luxembourg! Avais-je raison de me méfier!
> (_Ibid_., p. 62-63)


Ah oui, je comprends maintenant ! 

Pour compléter ce que vient de dire Nanon, et que je lis après avoir envoyé ma réponse, je dirais que les exemples que vous citez sont quand même des exclamations, des interjections ou des interrogations oratoires qui ne demandent pas de réponse. C'est à considérer au coup par coup, en fonction du contexte. Il est vrai que, par écrit, on n'a pas l'intonation de la voix, qui laisse rarement subsister le moindre doute. Donc, il faut s'imaginer auditivement la scène...
Il faut aussi noter que dans le cas qui nous occupe "Quelle différence de matière entre le sable soumis et l’autre !" il manque un verbe pour que cette proposition puisse être comprise comme une interrogation, il faudrait "Quelle différence de matière y a-t-il entre le sable..." ou "Quelle est la différence..."


----------



## petitm

Il faut aussi dire que la construction "quel + subst. entre" (sans verbe) peut quand même bien exprimer une interrogation.
Ma question consistait à vous demander justement si la phrase n'est pas une "interrogation oratoire qui ne demande pas de réponse" (ce n'était peut-être pas claire), pour dire qu'il n'y a aucune différence matérielle, que c'est le même sable, et que c'est la "règle de jeu" qui le change en quelque chose ; si enfin la grammaire française interdit absolument cette interprétation.


----------



## matoupaschat

> ... la construction "quel + subst. entre" (sans verbe) peut quand même bien exprimer une interrogation


Oui, bien sûr, vous avez raison, mais je crains de n'avoir ni les connaissances ni surtout la patience d'essayer de vous expliquer pourquoi ce n'est pas le cas ici. Il me semble qu'au niveau linguistique que vous montrez, le mieux serait de vous procurer une grammaire de référence, par exemple celle-ci. La consultation en étant assez complexe, je recommanderais la version online, hélas aussi payante, mais vous pouvez l'essayer gratuitement pendant dix jours.
Bonne continuation.


----------

